# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  Романтические, трогательные  блоки "ДО МУРАШЕК" (тосты, игровые эпизоды и т.д.)

## elen-ka20

В этом разделе я размещаю все свои  АВТОРСКИЕ изюминки : кульминационные блоки, нежные и очень красивые тосты (с музыкальным оформлением каждый) , которые заставляют залюбоваться,задуматься, засмотреться, разволноваться, (а иногда  расплакаться) ..Красивые слова,невероятно красивая,иделально продобраггая музыка под каждое слово... .Всё это оставить такое приятное послевкусие,что громогласные апплодисменты, слова благодарности вы услыштите в большом количестве.

******************************************************************************************************************************

_5 жемчужин судьбы - как вариант для листа календаря. 
Годовасия, Юбилея_ 




_....А знаешь есть  жемчужины судьбы 
 они  прекрасней всех камней на свете,
 в лазури вод - как полная Луна,
 сияют  одиноко на рассвете!

Жемчуг... он похож на человеческие судьбы- он такой же разный и неповторимый...._*

Изящный ,красивый,  лёгкий ,  стильный ,лирический, но без надрыва...Прописан  как для свадьбы, юбилея,так и для крестин/годовасия .

Этот блок можно проводить по разному и с разным смыслом,поэтому вы получаете его в нескольких вариантах : 
-как подводка к первому танцу
-альтернатива песочной церемонии в финале
- вариант,где финал блока- лист календаря
-очень символично проходит этот блок на крестинах или годовасии,где участвуют крестница и крёстные.*

_Вы получаете 
-описание(для свадьбы  - с вариантом для первого танца и для финала,..)
-музыкальное оформление

 СТОИМОСТЬ - 1200 РУБ_

******************************************************************************************************************************

*Лирический момент "БОЛЬШЕ ЧЕМ СЛОВА...." * 

*Этот момент появился у меня благодаря просьбе невесты: "...сказать что-то очень трогательное и очень !! особенное для  мамы".И благодаря такой просьбе появился этот невероятной трогательный и "НАСТОЯЩИЙ" как вся наша жизнь момент .И когда я впервые на встрече рассказывала о нём пришедшим ко мне другим парам ,а они ВСЕ при этом сидели с глазами полными слёз ,то я поняла,что момент получился очень мощным в эмоциональном плане. И не ошиблась : с первого раза этот момент  произвёл настоящий фурор(я даже не рассчитывала на такой  эффект) ,что появилась мысль доработать его в  варианте  для полных семей. И  не зря: номер не утратил своей "души" , а наоборот...слёзы в глазах пап сказали мне  "больше чем слова" )))

Момент тёплый,символичный и в тоже время такой понятный и житейский.В  нём   участвуют ВСЕ гости .Главное условие - тёплые отношения между родителями и молодыми 

Он подойдёт  :

- для тех,кто ищет момент как красиво "оформить" вступление к  первому танцу 

-кто ищет эмоциональную яркую точку для финала праздника

-для тех,кто ищет что-то особенное, новое, нестандартное ,без банальных фраз .

-,кто не представляет свадьбу без романтики( а мы все знаем что не смотря на буйное веселье запоминается именно она).

-Для тех, кто любит яркую ,трогательную до мурашек лирику ,кто любит поиграть на тонких струнах души,

-Для тех,кто любит ,чтобы даже самая шумная и активная компания на несколько минут преобразилась и  слушал каждое слово,а кое кто и смахивал слезу .

-кто ищет момент  ,где участвуют мамы и молодые .Или же альтернативу для танцев с родителями. 

Невероятно трогательные слова  и соответственно подобранная музыка зацепят за живое даже самого  скупого на эмоции гостя. Но при  этом не пафосная лирика,а такая тёплая и житейская.То ,что и называется простым словом  "ЖИЗНЬ"

И если всё написанное в вашем стиле,то  этот момент станет настоящим украшением и  эсклюзивной новинкой  сезона 2015 года. 

Предлагаю вашему внимание момент ,который вы сможете использовать в разных вариантах : 
-как финальная точка ,переходящая к финальному танцу,
- можно и как подводку к первому танцу.

В комплекте :
-текстовое описание
-музыка
-фото для пояснения  

СТОИМОСТЬ -800 РУБ* 

[img]http://*********net/6983352.jpg[/img]

******************************************************************************************************************************

*Интерактивный тост для застолья"СЕМЕЙНОЕ ГНЁЗДЫШКО ."* 

*начало момента: лёгкий интерактив для всех  гостей ,переходящий в тост ,где уже главные участники молодые..

Его можно  сказать в любой момент застолья.Символичный, трогательный и со смыслом.И при этом есть возможность активировать  всех.

Реквизит нужен,но копеечный. Я часто такие моменты провожу  как подарок молодым,Обожаю дарить подарки и делать сюрпризы ......И  вы? Ну тогда этот  момент вам точно понравится и не будите пылится на полке. 

СТОИМОСТЬ  - 600 руб .*

[img]http://*********net/6997544.jpg[/img]

****************************************************************************************************************************** 

*КРЫЛЬЯ ЛЮБВИ*

Этот лирический,необычный  и  очень красивый момент предназначен  либо для эффектного и яркого  финала ...Или  наоборот для начала встречи ( вход молодых в банкетный зал ).При участии всех гостей . Этот момент  ( и это уже проверено не только мною )  яркий и эмоциональный :очень символичные слова ,идеально подобранные под музыку , и маленькое "волшебство"  ведущего  сделает этот момент особенным.,запоминающимся и сможет не только  растрогать, но и удивить гостей.

В комплекте 
-описание момента + текст
- музыка
-видео
-фото для пояснения 

*СТОИМОСТЬ  - 600 руб*

[img]http://*********net/6971112.jpg[/img]

****************************************************************************************************************************** 

Стоимость 2- х моментов из этой темы - скидка 10 % 
стоимость 3-х моментов  - скидка 20%  

****************************************************************************************************************************** 

*ВАРИАНТЫ ОПЛАТЫ:* 

*1. ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК* 

_Если у вас нет электронного кошелька,то его можно пополнить быстро и просто несколькими вариантами: 
- за пару минут перевести через Сбербанка онлайн 24 https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280
- в любом отделении  ЕВРОСЕТИ ИЛИ СВЯЗНОЙ._


*2.МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ  ПЕРЕВОД *  _Колибри,Золотая Корона,Вестерн,Юнистрим   по реквизитам .(подробности ЛС)_

* 3. ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ УКРАИНЫ:   КАРТА ПРИВАТ БАНКА* 5168 7423 2040 8424

----------


## elen-ka20

Предлагаю вашему вниманию : 

*-"Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ"  для свадьбы* 

безреквизитный,  без стихов (только проза) , Альтернатива песочной церемонии и прочим вариантов такого формата.. Проводится когда все за столом, участвуют  молодожёны, а в финале все гости (финал  для выпускного - задействованы все выпускники) .... Время проведения-  около 15  минут. Кто работает с проектором - вариант  прилагается.


 Суть блока
- вступительные  очень красивые,лирические слова ведущей  сопровождаются не менее красивым и оооочень трогательным слайдшоу на экране (ТВ или проектор.)

-  ведущая дарит подарок молодым ,такой трогательный и со смыслом...

-  яркий,  эффектный момент  ( очень простой ,но эффектный фокус. Реквизит - свеча..)

- и финал -  в нём примут участие все гости,не зависимо от возраста,наличия места и прочих факторов...это не анимашка, не танец, не тосты,поздравления и т.д., ЭТО....немного терпения ,после того,как блок  окажется у вас вы всё узнаете....

 Его можно проводить в финале, а можно после вручения подарков.Или же во время любого застолья (кроме первого).

-отличная замена песочной церемонии..


Этот блок из категории "ДО МУРАШЕК..... ." Он станет украшением вашей программы.  Чувственный,тонкий и лирический  момент ,который заставит и восхититься,  и задуматься,погрузится в воспоминания и удивится в финале... 

 Я обожаю когда на свадьбе рыдают от смеха,танцуют,веселятся.НО.... запоминаются, проникают глубоко в душу, до мурашек.. а иногда и до слёз ,цепляют за живое ,проникают глубоко в душу, как показывают мои наблюдения,именно такие блоки, как блок этот .И мне кажется их ооочень не хватает. 
 Обожаю когда огромное количество народу ,ещё минуту назад гудящие как пчелиный улей ,вдруг замирают..замолкают... да так, что в зале стоит звенящая тишина... И я ощущаю ,как мурашки устраивают бешеную пляску по  коже..Эти минуты дорогого стоят..

Если вы любите трогательные блоки,когда гости ловят каждое ваше слово,.....если вы хотите заменить песочную церемонию...., если вы хотите яркую,не похожую ни какую виденную ранее кульминацию,то этот блок вы оцените.

 

*В КОМПЛЕКТЕ 
 -описание ( текст и рекомендации) блока "Я тебя люблю"  для свадьбы + вариант для выпускного  как финальная точка "Яркий жизни рассвет" 
 -музыка
 -видеопример со свадьбы
 -слайдшоу для проектора на свадьбу  (использование момента с проектором не обязательно,так как не ключевой  )

 СТОИМОСТЬ - 1000 руб*

----------


## Светлая Лань

Леночка!  "Я тебя люблю" – это творение, в котором есть все! Здесь любовь и страсть переплетаются с многовековой мудростью, чувственность и эффектность с лиричной музыкальностью!!! Я в восторге от того, что теперь у ведущих есть возможность поучиться красоте свадебного момента «До мурашек» у такого мастера как ты! Спасибо тебе за этот талантливейший блок!!! :040:  :040:  :040:

----------


## elen-ka20

Светик,огромное спасибо!!!! Сама в него сразу  влюбилась, а  главное  с первой попытки получился иделально.Ни обкатывать не нужно,ни продправлять !!.Как написала  -так и сделала)))

----------


## ОльгаМашина

ОТПРАВИЛА 1000!

----------


## elen-ka20

сейчас всё отправлю)

----------


## Елена Крымская

Дорогая, милая Леночка!!!!!
Буквально челом бью оземь и целую ножки за создание твоего МЕГА-ТВОРЕНИЯ!!!
Девочки! Если еще сомневаетесь - брать или нет -однозначно берите!!!
Из многочисленного творчества Лены, но мой взгляд - это один из самых сильных и мощных моментов!!!
Я когда его начала изучать, как положено, с муз. оформлением.. Улыбка не сходила с уст...
Красиво, трогательно, проникновенно, чувственно, действительно как было написано выше "до мурашек"....
Самое главное для меня - отсутствие "соплей" (так я называю моменты, которые могут вызвать кучу необоснованных слез, соплей и пр....). Понятно, что кто-то да и пустит слезинку, но возможно потом, т.к. все это время и молодожены, и гости будут слушать с открытым ртом!!! Уверена на 100%!!!!! 
Лично для меня - это будет отличная альтернатива известной, избитой песочной церемонии!!!
Ленчик, еще раз спасибо за твою светлую голову и за эпизоды, которые из нее рождаются!!!!!!
Браво!!!! :Tender:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------


## elen-ka20

Ещё один отзыв по блоку "С чистого листа" 




> Дорогая, милая Леночка!!!!!
> Буквально челом бью оземь и целую ножки за создание твоего МЕГА-ТВОРЕНИЯ!!!
> Девочки! Если еще сомневаетесь - брать или нет -однозначно берите!!!
> Из многочисленного творчества Лены, но мой взгляд - это один из самых сильных и мощных моментов!!!
> Я когда его начала изучать, как положено, с муз. оформлением.. Улыбка не сходила с уст...
> Красиво, трогательно, проникновенно, чувственно, действительно как было написано выше "до мурашек"....
> Самое главное для меня - отсутствие "соплей" (так я называю моменты, которые могут вызвать кучу необоснованных слез, соплей и пр....). Понятно, что кто-то да и пустит слезинку, но возможно потом, т.к. все это время и молодожены, и гости будут слушать с открытым ртом!!! Уверена на 100%!!!!! 
> Лично для меня - это будет отличная альтернатива известной, избитой песочной церемонии!!!
> Ленчик, еще раз спасибо за твою светлую голову и за эпизоды, которые из нее рождаются!!!!!!
> Браво!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

_5 жемчужин судьбы_

вот отзыв переношу с другой темы бутика




> Лена, хочу Вас поблагодарить за талан!!!изумительная программа.провела на Дне рождения женщины,как встречу.получилось очень трогательно, романтично и красиво! Спасибо Ооогромное за эту прекрасную новинку:)


_Вот фото со свадьбы_ 

[IMG]http://*********net/6291682.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/6297826.jpg[/IMG]

_а это с годовасия_ 

[IMG]http://*********net/6307042.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/6293730.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Я&нина

я сегодня стала обладательницей этого блока, действительно



> Этот блок из категории "ДО МУРАШЕК....


да, да, мурашки побежали) спасибо,Леночка! очень трогательно, красиво, я очень люблю такие моменты, прямо руки зачесались , как хочется быстрее опробовать в действии, это не первый материал Елены, который я приобретаю, и ни разу не пожалела!
р.s.приобретайте, не пожалеете :Ok:

----------


## tatrusi

Леночка прочитала блок "Я тебя люблю"  за , за день до свадьбы, так захотелось провести...и руки зачесались)))) но уже времени мало осталось. На следующей хочу обязательно попробовать. И правда настолько универсален , Леночка тебе спасибочки что все подробно объяснила как этот блок и на выпускной использовать. Намного круче песочки!!!! Леночка - умничка! Я твоя поклонница))))

----------


## elen-ka20

Танюша,спасибо за написанное))) Высылаю тебе новый вариант блока-  он более романтичный и загадочный)) Егодейстивтельно лучше всего делать хорошо зная наизусть.Тогда можно добавить больше эмоций.
 вот ещё один отзыв 




> я сегодня стала обладательницей этого блока, действительно
> 
> да, да, мурашки побежали) спасибо,Леночка! очень трогательно, красиво, я очень люблю такие моменты, прямо руки зачесались , как хочется быстрее опробовать в действии, это не первый материал Елены, который я приобретаю, и ни разу не пожалела!
>  приобретайте, не пожалеете

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

> -" "Я тебя люблю"  для свадьбы


достался он мне бонусом.Какая красота.Невероятное ощущешние: финал шумной, весёлой свадьбы .Всё думала делать в финале или нет.Но решилась и не зря:  зал просто замер ,когда я начала говорить.А дальше -больше.Действительно до мурашек,при чём у всех. Делала без 3-й части,не рискнула,так как просто не успела как надо попрактиковаться.Но и без него СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!! Теперь есть у меня момент,которые тронет каждого и  запомнится всем . :Ok:

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо большое за отзыв! Я сама его очень люблю.И рада что и вам он понравился)

----------


## dzhulietta

Добрый день! И я просто в восторге от блока "Я тебя люблю" (или дорога длиною в жизнь). Это настолько трогательно, что я не могу читать  без слёз на глазах. Пробирает до глубины души :Tender:  такие  красивые слова в сочетании с музыкой дают нужный эффект! Елена, я Вам ооочень благодарна за Ваши работы! Они превосходные!

----------


## elen-ka20

СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!! Я очень!!!!!  рада ,что этот блок пришёлся по вкусу.Он действительно ооооочень красивый и трогательный.Когда его провожу зал просто замирает..кажется,что не дышат люди ,с таким вниманием они его воспринимают.И что интересно такая реакция даже если на банкете 100 человек и это уже финал свадьбы.

----------


## Елена Давыденко

Я проводила блок "5 жемчужин судьбы" на крестинах маленькой девочки!!!Гости были очень заинтригованы этим трогательным моментов и с нетерпением хотели узнать какая же жемчужина станет  жемчужиной судьбы 6 -месячной Катюши !!!Спасибо Елене за такой нежный блок!!!!!!!http://*********ru/7303838.jpg[IMG]http://*********ru/7303838.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## elen-ka20

Как красиво..аж глаз радуется!!!Я тоже как раз опробовала его на крестинах всегда предлагаю.И на годовасии тоже идёт хорошо.Ну а юбилей  и свадьбы тем более. Так что знай его можно использовать на всех банкетах.
Успешных тебе торжеств,Леночка,и спасибо за отзыв!

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена, доброго дня! Я как всегда за вашими "бомбами". Денежку переведу сегодня вечерком, сейчас ни как не могу выбраться до банка. Надеюсь оказаться в числе первых семи счастливчиков.

----------


## elen-ka20

*БуКатерина*, Добрый день))) Конечно вы в их числе.Без вариантов! Даже не сомневайтесь!Спасибо  за доверие!

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена, как и писала, деньги перевела только что. Думаю, прилетят они только завтра.

"Платеж принят к исполнению. Денежные средства будут направлены получателю не позднее следующего рабочего дня. 
Получатель Наименование:Яндекс.Деньги
Услуга:Прочие услуги
Счет списания:•••• 0582  [Visa Classic]  руб. 
 Номер счета:410011961657726
 Статус платежа :Исполняется банком"
Если не придут, дайте знать, пожалуйста.

----------


## elen-ka20

Всё получила!! БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!! за доверие!!!
Всё  отправила!! Изучайте..БУДУТ ВОПРОСЫ- Я НА МЕСТЕ)))
Только супер праздников под вашим "руководством"

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Читаю и слушаю музыку, читаю и слушаю, и снова читаю и слушаю... Не возможно оторваться от этих слов и звуков. Они долетают до самых глубин души. Как хочется, чтобы все новобрачные смогли это услышать!!! Опять читаю... и понимаю, что читаю прежде всего для себя! Это потрясающе!!

----------


## Юлия Клименко

Лена!!!!! спешу сказать тебе огромное СПАСИБО ЗА ЭТИ НОВИНКИ!!! делала в финале крылья любви-мне аплодировали стоя!! отзыв на стене тому подтверждение!! и так круто с музыкой!!! ты ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Елена Давыденко

Я безумно люблю романтические моменты на любом празднике,особенно на свадьбе.Блок "Больше чем слова" -написан от души,с любовью.Когда его читаю -бегут мурашки по коже,льются слезы счастья, от этих слов веет теплом и искренностью!!!!Это трогательный и незабываемый момент для завершения свадьбы,который не оставит равнодушным ни молодых,ни родителей,ни гостей!!!И главное оставит самые светлые воспоминания торжества!!!!Спасибо большое Елене Мартыновой

----------


## elen-ka20

Девочки,ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!что поделились своим послевкусием от новинки!! Не передать как я рада ,что он вам также приглянулся как и мне!! Надеюсь он действительно станет изюминкой программы и будет радовать и вас, и гостей, и главных героев торжества.
Успешных вам праздников ВСЕГДА!
С уважением))

----------


## БуКатерина

Еленаааааааааа! Вы маг и волшебник! С огромным удовольствием провела блок "Больше чем слова". Реакцию зала даже не передать.За руки держались все. А самое приятное - после этого (или правильнее сказать в этот момент) примерилась пара, у которой дело дошло до развода.  От лица всей свадьбы Вам спасибо! И от меня лично- продолжайте творить и радовать нас.

----------


## elen-ka20

> А самое приятное - после этого (или правильнее сказать в этот момент) примерилась пара, у которой дело дошло до развода.


вот это да....Ну на такой результат я и не рассчитывала!!!  я уже по нескольким парам поняла,что он западает в душу с первого слова всем,но чтоб таааак цепляло....здорово!



> От лица всей свадьбы Вам спасибо! И от меня лично- продолжайте творить и радовать нас.


 ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!! что работаете с моими идеями и что делитесь результатом.Номер новый и так важно как он себя показывает в работе.Теперь точно можно спасть спокойно!!! 

Только самых лучших  праздников вам круглый год!

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Я тоже в числе счастливых обладателей нового блока Лены. Лирический момент "Больше, чем слова..." сразу запал в душу. И слова легко легли, не пришлось даже учить... еще только читая, они становились моими. Новый финал успешно прошел опробацию на свадьбе. То КАК держались за руки все гости, КАК они смотрели на молодых - передать словами не возможно. Это БОЛЬШЕ, ЧЕМ СЛОВА.... Спасибо, Леночка, за твои творения! Вдохновенья тебе и новый интересных идей!

----------


## elen-ka20

Мариночка,спасибо)))) И за отзыв, и за пожелания и за то,что пользуешься мои материалом) Рада,что и у тебя всё прошло на УРА! Для нового материала это особенно важно!
Надеюсь и дальше всё будет проходить идеально.Отличных  тебе праздников и благодарных клиентов

----------


## Марина Николенко

Леночка привет!!! Можно у тебя приобрести твой новый шедевр ??? Больше чем слова!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Марина Николенко*,Привет))) Конечно !! Всегда пожалуйста!

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

БРАВООООООООООООООО  :Ok: !!!!!!!!!!!! Кричу стоя и аплодирую также долго,как мне после этого номера!!!!!!!!!!!! Он просто потрясающий!!!!Не любила ни когда особо романтику ,но после таких слов гостей , после такой реакции уже смотрю на неё по другому.Это была бомба ! Мне ни когда так много не говорили "спасибо" ,"супер" и т. д.И особенно поразило,что прониклись мужчины.Так и говорили :"вы сумели зацепить".И это всё благодаря вам я испытала такие непередаваемые эмоции.СПАСИБО БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!за такой красивый и невероятно трогательный номер. 
и ещё....в субботу я его делала (для чего и брала ) в финале и только с мамами,потому как у жениха папы не было..А в пятницу я прямо пока ехала в машине прочла несколько раз и сделала его под первый танец! Не всё конечно запомнила,но и того было достаточно. И получилось супер!!! Так что у меня теперь есть  подводочка  к первому танцу.
спасибо вам за ваш талант!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Очень рада ,что смогла помочь! И здорово,что вам понравился этот момент.Сама в него влюилась и что инетресно кому бы о нм не говорила на встречи,его все запоминают и берут в программу.



> А в пятницу я прямо пока ехала в машине прочла несколько раз и сделала его под первый танец!


Вот совпало.И я в пятницу решила попробовать.И получилось не чуть не хуже,чем в финале .Так что теперь можно по мету смотреть когда его лучше делать.Под первый танец вообще очень символично получается !

Спасибо вам за отзыв и что нашли минутку отписаться.И дай бог чтоб все банкеты проходили на таких эмоциях!

----------


## IGalkina

Лена, сегодня увидела в магазине коробочки в виде ракушек. так хорошо подойдет для жемчужин. Огромное спасибо за идею. Это действительно оригинальная идейка.  От Вашей идеи мысли поскакали дальше.Еще раз огромное спасибо

----------


## elen-ka20

*IGalkina*, Ирочка,спасибо вам что отписались) На самом деле я обожаю этот момент и дела почти на каждой свадьбе.И в последнее время как подводку к 1 танцу.Очень красиво и стильно получается.Так что не сомневайтесь.Момент всегда в десятку.

----------


## IGalkina

Лена, вот и прошла свадьба, к которой готовилась, с применением Ваших гениальных идей. Сказать что прошло все хорошо - это значит ничего не сказать. нет времени отписаться по полной. Пока, если можно вкратце? Вставила жемчужины, круто прошел блок "Больше чем любовь". Все рыдали, я сама заливалась слезами, но прошло на "Ура".  жемчужины... жених невесте тихо так говорит:"круто и красиво как...." Это дорогого стоит. фокус ... гости почему-то не обратили внимание - контингент был очень своеобразным, а вот невеста глазки округлила и губки охнули, и это тоже дорого стоит - ведь мы больше на молодых работаем...пока нет времени - отчеты по области уже месяц головы не могу поднять. как только сдам область в Республику, так отпишусь по полной и с фотоотчетом. Лена, спасибо. Простите, если не там отписалась

----------


## Светлана2012

Елена спасибо огромное за блок Больше чем слова! реально до мурашек. Трогательный, пронизывающий душу...очень душевный, который тронет любого... :) Вы чудо!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо большое за отзыв и очень!!!!! рада,что вам понравилась моя лирика!!! и мой стиль письма.
Отличных вам праздников  и много заказов круглый год)

----------


## IGalkina

Всем очень добрый день. Если еще можно выкладывать то что получилось, то можно опять я!Леночка, вот фото "жемчужины судьбы" в моей интерпретации  [img]http://*********su/6349209m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********su/6344089m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********su/6334873m.jpg[/img]   А это действительно больше чем любовь......[img]http://*********su/6312326.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6297990m.jpg[/img]  Лена,еще раз огромное спасибо за Ваше творчество

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый!!!! день!!! Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!!! Так здорово! Так красиво!!! А за фото просто миллион "спасибок" !Не часто ними балуют....Класс! Спасибо вам ,что  пользуетесь моими наработками.И только отличных вам праздников круглый год!!!!

----------


## Анютка835

Елена! Недавно на свадьбе использовала Ваш блок "Больше, чем слова". Да, действительно больше! Гораздо, намного...

Это просто шедевр - девушки/женщины вытирали слезы, мужчины притихли и прониклись. А когда в финале все взялись за руки, я прямо ПОЧУВСТВОВАЛА мощный заряд положительной энергетики, которое все-все гости просто выдали МОЛЧА, слушая меня!!!  Их дружное восхищение, их общее молчаливое "Ах!", их любовь к молодым и даже немножко ко мне :Blush2:  Да что там говорить -  меня чуть не сшибло этой энергетической волной!!! Здорово! Потрясающе! Долго еще я слышала шепот со всех сторон - "Какие слова! Какие слова..." 
Спасибо! Спасибо! Огромное!!! :Oj:

----------


## elen-ka20

*Анечка,* спасибо за ваши слова!!! я очень рада ,что момент вас порадовал.Сама его люблю за силу !!! Это правда..нет человека в зале,который остался равнодушным или скучающим в сторонке .Казалось бы ни чего выдуманного, реальная проза жизни,но очень мощный эффект .
Пусть и дальше радует вас и ваших гостей)Отличных вам праздников)

----------


## Елена Давыденко

А у меня блок "5 жемчужин судьбы" используется не только на свадьбах,юбилеях!!!Даже детки в восторге от такого чудесного блока!!!И если красиво приподнести,то и на шумном детском дне рождения блок будет уместен!!!!![IMG][img]http://*********ru/8291666m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## elen-ka20

Здорово!!! С детками не работаю, к сожалению.Но даже и не думала,что можно их и так применить! Спасибо,Леночка!!!

----------


## Елена Давыденко

Не думала что блок "Больше чем слова" и его идея окажется таком универсальном и будет ярким и трогательным моментом на любом мероприятии.Проводила его не только на свадьбах,но и на юбилее  и на детском дне рождении (юбилей девочки 10 лет),на который были приглашены и дети и взрослые!!!Прошёл на ура))))И планирую даже на выпускном провести)))Не могу найти слов,чтоб сказать насколько волшебный этот момент))))

----------


## elen-ka20

> Не думала что блок "Больше чем слова" и его идея окажется таким универсальным и будет ярким и трогательным моментом на любом мероприятии.Проводила его не только на свадьбах,но и на юбилее и на детском дне рождении (юбилей девочки 10 лет),на который были приглашены и дети и взрослые!!!Прошёл на ура)))


если честно и для меня это открытие! Здорово! Спасибо,Лена, что поделилась.Буду и я его иметь ввиду для таких праздников. 
Спасибо,Леночка,за отзыв.И пусть все твои праздники буду  всегда яркими и душевными.

----------


## Елена Давыденко

Ни один праздник у меня не обходится без блока "5 жемчужин судьбы".Недавно мне посчастливилось провести Жемчужную свадьбу!!!!!и вот такое ожерелье, как пример крепкой и взаимной любви - молодожёны создали для своей внучки!!!было нереально трогательно [img]http://*********ru/10327170.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/10305666.jpg[/img]

----------

elen-ka20 (30.06.2016), Курица (29.06.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Леночка,очень рада что ты пользуешься моими наработками.Отличная идея использовать эти бусины в таком формате.Этот момент и прадва универсален более чем  и конечно же ему место на жемчужной свадьбе в первую очередь!
Дай Бог тебе благодарных клиентов и отличных праздников)

----------

